# European (French and Swiss) measurement standards?



## blockfactory (May 9, 2013)

Hi there, new to the forum!

I am about to go over to France and Switzerland to do two jobs this summer. Does anyone out there know what the standard placement of studs is there (meaning, the equivalent to 16" here in the US?)?

Kind of a dumb question, but haven't been able to find an answer out there. Grateful for any help you can offer!

Thanks,
A.V.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Try looking up building codes for France and Switzerland 

I wouldn't go minimum code though if it calls for 24" oc I would still go 16" oc. 

Also welcome to DWT


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

blockfactory said:


> Hi there, new to the forum!
> 
> I am about to go over to France and Switzerland to do two jobs this summer. Does anyone out there know what the standard placement of studs is there (meaning, the equivalent to 16" here in the US?)?
> 
> ...


Best to give yourself a crash coarse on the metric system:yes:

16" is around 40 cm, or 400 mm, or .04 of a meter,,, confused yet

A unit of measure is a unit of measure, where things can get confusing is if you try to mix the two together. (Imperial vs metric).

Here in Banada, Most residential work is still done in imperial measure, but if the job is a government one, the prints will come in metric. Just toss out your Imperial tape measure, and use a metric one, after awhile, you get use to the system. Some guys who get use to the metric system, hate it when they go back to the Imperial system. Hate to say it, but the metric is more easy to calculate, there are no fractions to work out:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Best to give yourself a crash coarse on the metric system:yes:
> 
> 16" is around 40 cm, or 400 mm, or .04 of a meter,,, confused yet
> 
> ...




Got ya.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Got ya.


Nope !!!!!!!

That's why I choose to work in the Resi market


----------



## blockfactory (May 9, 2013)

Hey all,

Thx for the replies. In case anyone's interested, I found out that most of continental Europe uses a 45cm interval between studs. Just FYI!

Later-


----------

